# Anyone used moisture meter from Menards? (tool shop)



## andrewjoseph (Nov 1, 2013)

I have taken down and split a fair amount of dead standing timber at our new house. We moved in in July,  and I had no stockpile for winter. I have about four cords of split wood, it seems dry and crisp, but wanted to make sure.

I was going to order one on Amazon,  but saw this moisture meter at Menards and picked it up because it was $13. It seems to function well, is sturdy enough even though its plastic like most meters in the $40 and under range.

I have no idea how accurate it is, we have a very expensive unit at the flooring store I work at. I plan to use both units on the same piece of firewood to see how this Tool Shop one matches up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2013)

That is the same one Harbor Freight sells. I have had one for three years and it works great and matches the readings on my other MM. Some people say battery life is short but I haven't noticed that. It does start reading too high with weak batteries. Others have suggested popping out the batteries between uses to conserve them. I buy them on eBay for eight bucks for 40 of them including shipping so I don't worry with it.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Some people say battery life is short but I haven't noticed that. It does start reading too high with weak batteries.



Before and after.




The alkaline batteries that come with it can be replaced with silver oxide batteries. Those *should* last longer and maintain voltage with use. I bought a couple 3-packs of Energizer 357s at Dollar General today for $5.50 each.

Yes, I realize I paid $11 for the meter


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was just looking at this same meter on-line and was thinking about picking one up on the way home tonight.  Any other reviews concerns etc other than the batterys?

Did the batteries come with it?


----------



## andrewjoseph (Nov 6, 2013)

[quote"dmmoss51, post: 1564494, member: 29402"]I was just looking at this same meter on-line and was thinking about picking one up on the way home tonight.  Any other reviews concerns etc other than the batterys?

Did the batteries come with it?[/quote]


Yeah, It comes with pretty generic batteries. I'm expecting them to run out fast.


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 6, 2013)

I ended up picking it up and I am glad I did.  Interestingly enough when I sampled a few from my stacks that I am planning on burning this year I resplit and got readings between 12% and 27%  seems like a fairly wide range... they were all similar in size and cut/split about same time.


----------



## NRGarrott (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you measure a fresh split face?


----------



## Jeffm1 (Aug 6, 2015)

jeff_t said:


> Before and after.
> View attachment 116752
> View attachment 116753
> 
> ...


----------



## ironpony (Aug 6, 2015)

yup same one here, no problems, bough at Lowes with the General brand on it.


----------

